# Finally put on rain guards



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

pics?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

How do you like them?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I love my weathertech window visors. With all for windows cracked on a rainy day I can sit my car parked(not running) with hot food or a coffee and my windows don't fog up at all. Nice I don't need to use the AC to keep the foggin down, so helps keep my MPG up. 

Also helps keep my windows from freezing shut in the winter, most mornings before I couldn't open my window until 20+ minutes into my drive.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

iedgar10 said:


> pics?


Here ya go! I like the way they look on the car. I'm very happy that I put them on finally.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Pic of window guard


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I love my weathertech window visors. With all for windows cracked on a rainy day I can sit my car parked(not running) with hot food or a coffee and my windows don't fog up at all. Nice I don't need to use the AC to keep the foggin down, so helps keep my MPG up.
> 
> Also helps keep my windows from freezing shut in the winter, most mornings before I couldn't open my window until 20+ minutes into my drive.


I have to second the opinion on the Weathertech visors. I installed a set of Lund in-channel visors that I had found a deal on from Amazon just after I bought my Cruze last year. The rear passenger visor flew off sometime within a week of installation, and I was never able to install the visor on the driver's door, because it wouldn't install in a way that didn't interfere with the auto-up feature on the window - so the window's safety reverse would kick in whenever it got near the visor. The only way to close it was to stand outside the vehicle and "help" the window up with both hands so that it didn't face resistance from the visor.

Last week, I installed the Weathertech visors and they have been perfect.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

These are the ones that stick on outside of the window channel on the door frame. Typically the product I used is Ventshade and I have never had a problem in all the years I've been using them.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I really want to install window visors on my Cruze but I'm afraid that when my tints fade, it'll show.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I really want to install window visors on my Cruze but I'm afraid that when my tints fade, it'll show.


You know its going to be a few years before that even happens anyway. It's not an instantaneous process. I have had them on my Suburban for over a decade with tinted windows and window visors and it still doesn't look that bad at all. I would go ahead and buy them and put them on anyway I don't think really you have anything to lose.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

NYCruze2012 said:


> You know its going to be a few years before that even happens anyway. It's not an instantaneous process. I have had them on my Suburban for over a decade with tinted windows and window visors and it still doesn't look that bad at all. I would go ahead and buy them and put them on anyway I don't think really you have anything to lose.


Oh, that makes me feel a little better. I just don't want my $350 ceramic tints to get ruined. I think I'll go with the weathertechs since revjpeterson said it wouldn't interfere with the window operation..


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thats one thing I still need to do. Get my windows tinted. Perhaps like the rain guards I'll get them done in the next few years of ownership.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Thats one thing I still need to do. Get my windows tinted. Perhaps like the rain guards I'll get them done in the next few years of ownership.


Get it done soon! It can help boost your MPG too  but really lol. I run my AC less since my car doesn't get as hot. It also looks much better when it's tinted!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I think I'll go with the weathertechs since revjpeterson said it wouldn't interfere with the window operation..


When you first install the weathertech visors, you may need to pull & tweak them a bit so the front windows work properly. At least I had to, but that might be due to the 0F temps when I installed the fronts too. I wait to buy and install my rears until the weather warmed up.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had both in channel and outside mount visors and I much prefer the outside mount as with them I know that the window will always fully seal when closed and won't occasionally crack when frozen. Either way you go, they are definitely worth installing as they DO serve a purpose.


----------

